# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  آعتـــرف للي قبلكـ وش تحــب فيـــه

## hassan1411

السلام عليكم





بسم الله نبدأ




هذي لعبه 
كل واحد يدخل يكتب صفه يحبها في اللي قبله 
مثلا 



تكتبون احب خفة دمها
او احب انه دايما موجود
انتبهو قلنا الي قبله مو اي احد 
اوكي 
انا ماقبلي احد 
من اول واحد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*^

^

^

احب نشاطك في المنتدى ...


............

طرح جميل سلمت يدينك 

موفقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احبها لانها خالتي ومثل اختي وصديقتي ..وكل حاجه قميله..*

*...اعجبني طرحك اخوي* 

*موفق دوم بجديدك*

*تحياتي~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أحب روحها الطيبة ..(وردة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحب أخلأقهآ وكَلآمها : )

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احب خفة ظلها*

----------


## hassan1411

شكرا لتفعالكم الحلو


شديه اتحمسوا الواحد يحط مواضيع


اممممم الا قبلي ما اعرفها عدل بس احب تفعالها في المواضيع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حبيت نشاطه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

8
8
8
8
يكفي اسمها على اسم احلى وردة احبها واجد..

----------

ورده محمديه (05-27-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*^*
*^*
*^*
*طيبة قلبها المست هذا من كلامها*

----------


## hassan1411

*عفر طيبه و الكل يحبها*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

8
8
8
نشيط وصريح.. هيج احسه..

----------


## hassan1411

*يسلمووووو*




*توني اعرفها*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

.. مرح..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حركتها في المنتدى ....*

----------


## hassan1411

*نشاطها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عفويته في الكلام ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*كل واحد يقول الصراحة لا احط فيكم دست* 



*امزح لا احد يزعل* 


*نبغى نشاط شوي* 



*اممممم الا اشوفه في انين القلب شكلها اجتماعية تحب الناس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*روحه حلوه .. ويتاقلم بسرعه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

احسها تشبهني واجد..

----------


## hassan1411

**

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

:cool:

----------


## hassan1411

*الا اعرفه قلته*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هروج ...*

----------


## أموله

*عسسسل الخ‘ـاله عسل على قلبي <3* 
*كل شيء ...  :)* 


 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## hassan1411

توني اعرفها عفر :huh:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مهذب

----------


## أموله

:) لططـيفه ..~ "

----------


## hassan1411

*مغروره* 



*متكبره* 



*متعجرفه*



*ما اطيقها* 




*ما شفنا احد كاتب شديه* 




*كله مدح * 




*الا اشوفه في اموله عفر هادئه*

----------

أموله (06-09-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

موهين..<< شرشحت الادمية واني اللي خفت..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*معاملتها مع الاعضاء ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كل ردودهآ حلوة ومنطقية وإيجابية

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اول شي اسمها

----------


## hassan1411

_






و لا شي_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله ليي..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شجاعتها ....*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مشكورة حبيبتي..<< الله يعزج.. اني شجاعه.. ما عرفتني عدل عفر.<< دا تحجي وي نفسها

انونة.. كلش طيوبة..

----------


## أموله

:d  أسلوبهـاا

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> مشكورة حبيبتي..<< الله يعزج.. اني شجاعه.. ما عرفتني عدل عفر.<< دا تحجي وي نفسها
> 
> انونة.. كلش طيوبة..




*ويعزك غناتي ... اقصد حلوه شجاعتك في الرد وكلمة الحق  مع الاعضاء...

..........

اموله ..عقله الكبير برغم من صغر سنها*

----------

أموله (06-13-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

_




صبروا عليي اعرفكم زين و بعدين اقول_

----------


## أموله

:))  استضرافه

----------


## hassan1411

_   عفر استحيت 




براءتها_

----------

أموله (06-15-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

:thumbdown:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*روحه المرحه*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*تواضعها*   :cheesy:

----------

ورده محمديه (06-24-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

_



خفة دمها_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسلوبه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احب كل حاجه فيها لانها خالتي واختي :)*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (06-26-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

احب فيها صراااااااااااحتها

----------

ورده محمديه (06-26-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

_




طيبة قلبها_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وجوده*

----------


## أموله

*:D ع قلبيُ بت الخإلةة .. عسسـل كلهإ ... واحبًَ ضحكتهإ <*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-26-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
نشاطها وحسها الحلو هنآ*

----------


## hassan1411

_




هدؤها و برائتها_

----------


## أموله

^^

تواجدِه .. ~

----------


## hassan1411

_






اجتماعية مع الكل 



_

----------

أموله (07-02-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

88

يحب الجماعة

----------


## hassan1411

تواضعها

----------


## أموله

*  اجتماعيته ونشاطه*

----------


## زهرة الريف

برائتها وصراحتها ..

----------


## hassan1411

_



تواجدها و نشاطها_

----------


## jesoo

امممممم 
> لاحوول 

الورده اللي بصورته

----------


## hassan1411

*




يسلمووووو على الاعجاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ردوده*

----------


## hassan1411

*



حسها في المنتدى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رجوعه للمنتدى*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وجودهم في بيتنا ...*

----------


## hassan1411

* توقيعتها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اسمه*

----------


## hassan1411

*


يسلموووو وردة بس ود اغيره 



الوردة الا في توقيعتها*

----------


## أموله

*صورته الرمزيه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*البحر الي في توقيعها ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*


اسمها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عفويته*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* تشاركني المي وفرحي ....*

----------


## hassan1411

اجتماعيتها

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسمـــــــــــــه...*

----------


## hassan1411

صراحتها

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

احدف رقمين 11 وخلي14 ...

رقم 14 في اسمه تاريخ ميلادي...

----------


## hassan1411

*

وجودها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عفويته في الكلام ...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*تواجدها في المنتدى...*

----------


## hassan1411

*



طلتها الحلوة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اخلاقه*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*حب الخير للآخرين ..*

----------

ورده محمديه (09-30-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شخصيه هادئه...*

----------


## hassan1411

*


اسلوبها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طيبة قلبه...*

----------


## التوبي

*الاحترام  للآخرين و التواضع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلماته النثرية*

----------


## أموله

*كل شيء !*

----------


## hassan1411

رجوعها للمنتدى

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طلته*  :star:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أخلاقهآ*

----------


## hassan1411

اسمها

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نشاطه..*

----------


## hassan1411

*

وجودها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_تفاؤله_ ..

----------


## hassan1411

نقاوة قلبها

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسلوبه في الكلام..*

----------


## روح الحزن

نشاطها في المنتدى >>>>>>ما شاء الله عليها في كل موضوع مشاركة

----------


## روح الحزن

نشاطها في المنتدى >>>>>>ما شاء الله عليها في كل موضوع مشاركة

----------


## أموله

حقيقة لا اعرفها . ,~

----------

